# San Diego where we at??



## platano (Oct 14, 2008)

alright.. lets set up a meet all San Diego, (or SoCal close to SD) and go have some starbucks at the beach and snap a few photos.. if interested reply to this.  Lets get this going 4 sure.

1. Platano
2. ???
3. ???
4. ???


----------



## platano (Oct 27, 2008)

bump??


----------



## Ls3D (Oct 27, 2008)

Might be fun to do the dawn patrol thing at Torrey Pines,..  but I've never shot group, and doubt it suits my style in that context..  Shooting surfers at shore breaks can be fun.

I think it would be cool to have nifty fifty parties at night!  Everyone mount their 50 and go lurking the streets for subjects...

BTW - I usually ride a bicycle on shoots, even with 25 Lbs of equipment on my back!

So there you go, someone from inSane Diego replied.
BTW - This shot cracks me right up!


----------



## platano (Oct 29, 2008)

lol thanks for the comment on the picture of my son and the jugs 

and I also ride a motorcycle pretty much everywhere. and about the 50mm lens shoot, I'm actually looking for one to buy so I wouldnt mind doing this.  send me a PM so we can get something in black and white.


----------



## Ls3D (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey Maulrat* why you trippin? :lmao:  I know you just got a new lens,...  Just kidding and bumping this thread so you can join the fun!  Maybe La Jolla Shores would be a good middle ground, I'm about 12 miles north and Mike* (or Michael if you prefer) is 12 miles south?..

If we can keep our traps shut, after an initial 'cooling' period...  there is a great garden to shoot up here in Encinitas - Heck I'll even buy lunch if I don't have to drive!

I think you both have crouch rockets!  My legs power my bike..  Man hella bump - late.  :mrgreen:

1. Platano
2. Ls3D
3. Maulrat
4. ??? - some ladies please:
5.
6.
7.
8. - OK, no more than 7 - My lucky number.


----------



## jeph (Oct 30, 2008)

I live in San Diego and ride Bikes and Bikes.  Would love to shoot around.


----------



## Ls3D (Oct 30, 2008)

1. Platano
2. Ls3D
3. Maulrat
4. Jeph (you have no PM or email enabled)
5. :mrgreen:
6. 
7.


----------



## platano (Oct 30, 2008)

sweet.. i got your number saved on my phone Ls3D i sent you mine also in a PM.  I'm down for whatever, whenever *but *this haloween weekend,  driving to LA to the inlaws house.


----------



## Ls3D (Oct 31, 2008)

Yo Jeph, you'll have to contact us or change your forum preferences.  We shot today and all I got was good practice (AE lock, & compensation) and this OOF shot of platano with exposure problems 

I had hoped to shoot surf again and felt like I had a shotgun in a phone booth at 70-200.  Lucky I had the nifty 50 to swap out and work my DOF skills in this great secrete garden.

Thanks for coming up platano! Until next week!  -Shea
BTW - I was expecting the fro!


----------



## jeph (Oct 31, 2008)

Well to tell you the truth I am not the biggest computer whizz so I will just put it in here.  My e-mail is ... hit me up!


----------



## Ls3D (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, got it, now edit the thread before the spam bots pick up your email address!  I'll drop you some digits latter.


----------



## platano (Dec 6, 2008)

Ls3D said:


> Yo Jeph, you'll have to contact us or change your forum preferences.  We shot today and all I got was good practice (AE lock, & compensation) and this OOF shot of platano with exposure problems
> 
> I had hoped to shoot surf again and felt like I had a shotgun in a phone booth at 70-200.  Lucky I had the nifty 50 to swap out and work my DOF skills in this great secrete garden.
> 
> ...





lol funny.. first time i c that pic of me.


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 7, 2008)

Hopefully you have deleted any shots of me!

-Shea

BTW - This should be here on Monday!  Tower 22 on the reverse.


----------



## platano (Dec 8, 2008)

nice!! I like it..


----------

